# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Blandarn's Yoga Awareness Quest

## Blandarn

Starting on the first lesson, first version. 
A little background on me first may be nice.. 

I'm 23 years old, male, living in Sweden. 
I've been trying to incorporate meditation and a greater sense of awareness to my days for about a year now. 
Going back and forth, really never seem to reach the level where I can see myself as progressing.
The practices has maybe been changed to much and with to little knowledge why I should be good at it, never seem to get really motivated to stay with one technique. The jungle out there... all the information available on the topic of meditation... 

Over to dreaming, I've had some lucid dreams like the most other people, through nightmares and alike dreams. Never really having control, just waking up all the time. 
I heard of lucid dreaming maybe 10 years ago, but never got to the point where I started studying it. But that day came last monday, when I got presented to it again, and seemed to be ready to start my quest. Since then I've just been working on my DR, with slow progress, remembering more and more the last days. And on top of really to remember my dreams, or at least a small piece of them, I remembered having my first LD on the night to thursday. Great! 
And with that, getting motivated to deepen my knowledge even more, challenging myself to get better habits and a smarter way of life, just to succeed at this. 

I feel that the Dream Yoga class will suit me perfectly, getting my awareness up, through being motivated like never before and see why I want to get good at this. I really count on great leaps in awareness and will dedicate myself to it.
I'll write my next post as I have some thoughts and experience from the first exercise.

----------


## Blandarn

Lesson 1. 

After a time away from the forum and only focusing on my DR and meditation practice, I have to say that I see results.  
I remember a much greater part of my dreams and I think the meditation has a lot to do with it. 

After practicing the first part of lesson one, I have been able to move through sound more and more every time I do it. Starting to complement the exercise with my body awareness. Trying to put each sound to a different part of my body. This was quite hard, but after a while I could filter the sounds through focusing on the different parts. This made the exercise more fun and giving, making me very aware of how my body feels and at the same time moving through sounds. 

At two occasions the last days, I've been flying in my dreams, just through the feeling of lightness that I have had earlier and through feeling of gravity with the exercise. I cannot say that I have become lucid through it. But the dreams where amazing. It's soon time to start the WILD class to get that in place too  :smiley:  

I'm going to keep up with the exercise until I can hear a greater number of sounds and feeling a greater part of my body, at the same time. Then move forward to lesson two.

----------

